# Good fishing



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a good friend who currently lives in Florida who is interested in moving to Mexico. he wants to move somewhere with great fishing and also where he can live relatively inexpensively. he initially looked at the Gulf (eastern) side of Mexico, but i've got him interested in the Pacific side now. (i live on the south side of Lake Chapala in central Mexico, but he wants to live on the coast somewhere.) 

he was interested in Zihuatnejo, but i've also suggested that he check out the Melanque/La Manzinilla area, as i think that might be less expensive and not as touristy. i've also recommended that he check out Sparks' websites for information on Costa Alegre. 

can anyone comment on either or both of those two areas, or suggest other places that might interest him? he knows about the heat and humidity and believes he can cope with it since he copes with Florida and has even lived in the Everglades. 

thanks for any information anyone can provide!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not much of a fisherman but there is a lot of fishing in the Barra/Melaque area and much less developed than Zihua/Ixtapa. I would check the TomZap message board but you do need an account to see the Melaque section. Posts by Zummie are usually on fishing and he lives in Tampa. Also Nan runs Sea to Sierra ( Sea to Sierra ) for more info

TomZap message board

Reel 1 In is another fishing site for the Costalegre

La Manzanilla is more expensive (to live) and has no harbor


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for the information, Sparks. i'll have him check out the links you provided.


----------



## Coyotebleu (Jul 17, 2009)

*Aloha*

I LOVE Zijuatanejo, Guerrero (on the mainland coast)...My sister took me there about 5 years ago, and I still smell it, see it, etc. It has a beautiful energy, and the people were lovely. I have a health condition, yet still I walked everywhere, and taxis were cheap..... of course, it is big and built up now, but perhaps a bit to the north or south would suit him. I am new to the forum, my first post, _ guess I should have introduced myself first lol I'm Noel, and maybe moving near Punta Banda in Baha. Is anyone from there?
Mahalo, Noel _






elchante said:


> i have a good friend who currently lives in Florida who is interested in moving to Mexico. he wants to move somewhere with great fishing and also where he can live relatively inexpensively. he initially looked at the Gulf (eastern) side of Mexico, but i've got him interested in the Pacific side now. (i live on the south side of Lake Chapala in central Mexico, but he wants to live on the coast somewhere.)
> 
> he was interested in Zihuatnejo, but i've also suggested that he check out the Melanque/La Manzinilla area, as i think that might be less expensive and not as touristy. i've also recommended that he check out Sparks' websites for information on Costa Alegre.
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Noel. You will have to trade in "Mahalo" for the Spanish equivalent when you make the move. Your flags indicate that you are already in Mexico but you don't say where.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Consider the Pacific side of north Baja. We live in a beachfront place where the cost of land is still very reasonable, Less than five hours from San Diego with great year round weather (no need for A/C), safe living and awesome fishing.

The tuna are biting right now and you can catch your daily limit in a couple of hours. Good fishing for barracuda, white sea bass, halibut, snapper and dorado as well.

We love it and wouldn't be anywhere else...


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*fishing/ lake chapala????????*

rvgringo, can you confirm if there is fishing in lake chapala????????? are there any fish????????lane:


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

bajagringo, thanks for the info. i have passed your information on to my friend in florida. you live in san quintin, baja; correct? 

mexliving, i'm not rvgringo (of course) but i can tell you that, yes, there is fishing going on in lake chapala. i live on the south side of the lake and every morning i see small fishing boats going out with cast nets. people also use cast nets on the shore of the lake outside my house and i do occasionally see people fishing with poles/rods from the malecon. and, of course, there is the small village of Petatan on the south side of the lake which seems to make its living from fishing. (that's where the pelicans gather in the winter....so they can eat the discarded fish innards that the locals throw into the water.) also, on one of the jocotepec websites (www.cyberjoco and then .com), they have pictures of folks fishing and some of the fish that have caught.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Actually we live just west of San Quintin, out on the Pacific coast...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

mexliving said:


> rvgringo, can you confirm if there is fishing in lake chapala????????? are there any fish????????lane:


There is some commercial fishing on the south shore and subsistence fishing everywhere, legal or not. I don't see much of any sport fishing on the lake. Local fishing clubs go elsewhere, to small lakes and resevoirs for bass, or to the Pacific Coast for salt water fishing.


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, Noel. You will have to trade in "Mahalo" for the Spanish equivalent when you make the move. Your flags indicate that you are already in Mexico but you don't say where.


When I signed up it ask where you were going to move to. Not where at now. Except it asked at one time and I put Atlanta.... Then on the drop down I chose Mexico. Guess I need to go change it tp USA and dreaming of Mexico. I thought you chose Mexico to get to the correct froum. Sorry about that.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexico Babe said:


> When I signed up it ask where you were going to move to. Not where at now. Except it asked at one time and I put Atlanta.... Then on the drop down I chose Mexico. Guess I need to go change it tp USA and dreaming of Mexico. I thought you chose Mexico to get to the correct froum. Sorry about that.


Mexico Babe, you do realize you just answered a 2 year old question......suerte y paz


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Mexico Babe, you do realize you just answered a 2 year old question......suerte y paz


Yes, but I also see lots of profiles that are still showing in USA and Mexico expat. Like fhboy in Baltimore .. So I was courious when I saw that post. Sorry


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Catemaco has numerous lake, lagoon, coastal and off shore fishing opportunities. But curiously I've never heard anyone brag about them or seen anything but subsistence fishermen take advantage of the opportunities.

There is a Spanish forum that covers sport fishing throughout Mexico.
Los Foros de la Pesca Deportiva en México


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Even if this is two years old, no matter.

I've read about several lakes in MX with giant largemouth bass, but the problem is, they might not be safe to eat. I checked out one of the lakes near me reported to contain bass over 10#, and then read more stories in other places about both heavy metal contamination, and sewage run-off and contamination. 

When I physically went there, what did I find? A small fishing village on its shores with men going out every day to catch fish. (and probably the source for the sewage going into the lake). hmmmm


----------

